
Why Apple’s MacBook Touch Bar was the right thing to do - krigath
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/28/why-apples-macbook-touch-bar-was-the-right-thing-to-do/?ncid=rss
======
cpncrunch
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12818741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12818741)

